# [Aporte] UPS APC RS500 reparación



## plarenas (Abr 8, 2020)

Estimados del Foro les quiero contar que en mi empresa donde trabajo compraron unas 20 de estas UPS para respaldar los computadores de escritorio, todo andaba bien hasta que comenzaron a dar la siguiente falla, solo funcionaban con la bateria con carga completa y a la hora o menos se apagaban, revisamos todo, al final fueron fallando todas con los mismos sintomas, finalmente las botaron todas yo le pedi una a mi jefe y me la traje a mi casa para revisar que podia rescatar.

Revisando encontré un condensador malo lo cambié y tema resuelto, la tuve conectada a mi PC por unos años y adivinen nuevamente la misma falla así que hoy la desarme y volví a cambiar éste dichoso condensador y tema resuelto, supongo que es una falla de diseño, bueno les dejo el diagrama de servicio y el condensador es el marcado como C7 de 22uF, el valor no me parece tan critico el anterior le puse uno de 33uF que era lo que tenia, hoy encontré el de 22uF sin notar diferencias.

Espero que a alguien le sirva y saludos.


----------



## cristian_elect (Abr 10, 2020)

Vaya que fue difícil encontrar ese C7 por algo no te responden está en la última página con el uc3843(IC2), es probable que reciba mas tensión por momentos de que lo que indica en el plano "16V" pon de 35v o 50v 22uF.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2020)




----------



## plarenas (Abr 14, 2020)

cristian_elect dijo:


> Vaya que fue difícil encontrar ese C7 por algo no te responden está en la última página con el uc3843(IC2), es probable que reciba mas tensión por momentos de que lo que indica en el plano "16V" pon de 35v o 50v 22uF.



Hola Cristian,

Bueno, cuando cambié el condensador le puse uno de 33u/25v, de todas maneras duro algunos años, no lo veo mal solo quería compartir mi experiencia ya que como indicaba al principio es una falla en éstas UPS ya que en todas falló lo mismo supongo que a alguien podría reparar alguna que se encuentre por ahí.


----------



## 1024 (Abr 14, 2020)

Hola, interesante aporte y solución al problema, puedo suponer algo con respecto a la falla, tal vez se trate de un problema de calidad del componente C7 con esto me refiero a otros parámetros que no son Vmax y capacitancia, estos serian temperatura de trabajo, tolerancia en ppm o ESR, o en otra suposición una falla mecánica al estar cerca de un componente que genere calor y C7 sea afectado por esto.


----------



## plarenas (Abr 14, 2020)

1024 dijo:


> Hola, interesante aporte y solución al problema, puedo suponer algo con respecto a la falla, tal vez se trate de un problema de calidad del componente C7 con esto me refiero a otros parámetros que no son Vmax y capacitancia, estos serian temperatura de trabajo, tolerancia en ppm o ESR, o en otra suposición una falla mecánica al estar cerca de un componente que genere calor y C7 sea afectado por esto.


bueno yo lo medi con mi tester de ESR y me dio una alta resistencia.


----------



## cristian_elect (Abr 15, 2020)

Ya viste la diferencia si das las facilidades para que miembros del foro te ayuden. Los condensadores de mismo valor pero voltajes mal altos tiene ESR mas bajo y tiene capacidad de disipación de calor mayor por el tamaño y energía que manejan.


----------



## DiegoCazam (Abr 28, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 188778


hola me gusta mucho que hayas compartido este esquema, si por casualidad tienes mas esquemas de otras marcas de UPS te lo agradecería


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2020)

Umm , el que lo compartió y describió que la falla mas común de esa UPS  es un capacitor , fué *@plarenas *en su primer mensaje , luego* @cristian_elect *indicó dónde estaba el famoso capacitor en el plano . . .  yo sólo me tomé la tarea de indicarlo en rojo . . .


----------



## Pilar56 (Abr 30, 2020)

Habría que ver la ubicación física del componente en la tarjeta.
Posiblemente esté muy cerca de un componente que genera calor, un disipador, transistor, resistencia, etc. Que trabaje caliente.
Al calentar el condensador, este va perdiendo sus propiedades poco a poco.
Podrías reubicarlo .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 30, 2020)

Esto se encuentra en la red. Y por cierto, el modelo está mal en el título.. APC RS 500

Charging Repair of APC Back UPS RS 500

UPS Maintenance in Mumbai, Pune, Gujarat, UPS Health Checkup | Activolt


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2020)

Título corregido


----------



## henrypal (Oct 11, 2020)

Gracias por el esquema, si querés ubica un componente determinado en el esquema, por ejemplo "c7 22uf", usa la lupa (el buscador) del Adobe Reader, coloca lo que buscas  y el programa te lo ubica en las diferentes hojas resaltandolo.


----------

